# Where in my legs should I feel the burn?



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

I ask because I am burning out VERY quickly. My legs burn a little even on flats but just fry completely on climbs and I am talking about climbs that most here would probably consider a roller. I am new to riding so some of this is expected but the burn/pain is isolated to the muscle just above the knee (Vastus medialis and to a lesser extent the lower part of the Vastus lateralis) so this has me thinking that either the rest of my thigh muscles are in better shape and these muscles near the knee are weaker and still catching up or something with my technique/fit is causing me to not fully utilize my entire leg. I am getting fitted on Friday so that may help but I guess first, is this normal or are my concerns valid and if so, thoughts?


----------



## e39540is (Apr 10, 2009)

Good question, I sometimes feel it in the same place when riding my single speed. Maybe you are mashing, and you need to speed up the cadence on hills. Hopefully someone else has better info for you.


----------



## hrumpole (Jun 17, 2008)

Climbing = practice plus pain. Drop the gear and spin--try to keep your cadence @ 90.


----------



## hrumpole (Jun 17, 2008)

One other thought--when you're not warmed up, your legs might fry quicker. At least, mine do. There's a short hill when I start my long rides that sets my legs on fire, but after 10-12 miles there's a mile-long climb that I can get up much easier--or at least, the burn takes longer to set in.


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

Well, that's the thing. I am a masher and my technique is non-existent. On the larger hills I get to a point where I am physically unable to get my cadence higher than say the 40's up to 50 because my legs are burnt to a crisp. I do know that a lot of that is being new and out of shape and I need to practice and ride and build endurance. I am just concerned that due to technique or fit or something else that I am not really using all my muscles and that is why I am feeling the pain/burn in such a small isolated area of my leg. I will talk to the guy doing my fitting tomorrow as well to see what he says.

As far as warming up, it does seem to take me several miles at least to get warmed up. I start my ride and get the burn and about 3-4 miles in it lessons or goes away but comes back in time or if I hit a hill. For example, my normal short route I take I leave my house and shoot down a back road and ride to the local park which is about 4.5 miles away. Immediately past the park the road hits a nasty (too me anyways) incline. It is short, probably a 1/4 mile but is so steep. I dare say it is 10-12% grade or more. Super steep. I have tried this "short" climb several times and on my best attempt I get about half way and I literally cannot pedal anymore because the muscles just above my knees pretty much just stop working...lol Again, it may be that those muscles being smaller are just frying sooner than the larger muscles in my thighs and they just need to catch up but I am also trying to figure out if there is something else like fit or technique that could be part of the problem.


----------



## Rider5200 (Sep 7, 2007)

It takes everyone some time to warm up. Since you just started riding, don't worry too much about anything related to performance. Your body will adapt the more you ride, so just ride, ride and then ride some more. Take note of how you approach hills. Many newer riders tend to race up hills to 'get it over with', but that only serves to burn you out more quickly. Find a steady, even pace, breathe regularly (don't pant) and relax. Doing a 10-12% climb is hard for anyone. Find some 5-6% grades and practice with them first. One day, in the not too distant future, you'll zip up a hill you used to struggle with and think "hey, that wasn't so bad!"

Good luck and keep riding. The leg strength will come with more riding and patience.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

As long as it doesn't burn between your legs...it's not a problem


----------



## tethernaut (Dec 11, 2008)

Sounds like you're hitting it too hard and "blowing up." Learning to spin at a higher cadence and not mash it on the hills will help a lot. Spinning high cadence gives you more control over how you pace yourself. But learning to properly pace yourself on hills takes practice and self-control. I've learned that when I hit a hill, my instinct is to try to maintain my speed. If I let myself do that, my power output spikes up, and although at the bottom of the hill that power output feels fine, I burn out quickly, and the rest of the hill sucks. If instead I force myself to take the bottom of the hill slower than I feel like I could go, and try to maintain a steady exertion level all the way up, it works a lot better, and I can get up the whole hill faster.

Also, if you're just getting into biking, it will take a while for your quads to adapt to it.

Also, as you continue to work at it, remember, the climbs don't get easier, you just get faster. (I think that's a LeMond quote)


----------



## stihl (Oct 27, 2005)

Sometimes, it's just getting used to the pain.

As Lemond once said, "It never gets easier, you just get faster."


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

just get more miles in, focus on spinning at 70-80 cadence when you can, and higher as you get used to things. 

if you're relatively new to riding it'll take a while for muscles to develop / adapt....


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah, I was just concerned that I was not using all the muscles in my legs since the upper part of my legs never burn or get sore. I guess once the smaller muscles close to my knees get whipped in to shape I'll be good to go.

And yeah, I am relatively new, riding for about 3-4 weeks now.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Slow. mashing pedal strokes are tough on the knees. That is one reason the higher cadence is preferred.

As per previous posts, you certainly need more gear to help you up that hill. Another idea would be to try standing on the hill. It is not as efficient for long periods of time, but it will allow you to power past areas that are just too much to take sitting. Standing and climbing also seems to take some of the stress off the knees.

Read up on the proper pedal stroke and mix in some one legged drills to help reinforce pedalling in circles. An efficient stroke will help you climb as well.


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> Read up on the proper pedal stroke and mix in some one legged drills to help reinforce pedalling in circles. An efficient stroke will help you climb as well.


Thanks. I do need to work on that. I try to think about it while riding but then as soon as I stop thinking about it, back to mashing. I guess the more I do it it will become second nature.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Dont forget nutrition. I used to deal with the same burn issue. Found out that I was riding alot, poor recovery and poor nutrition= pain. 

Changed my diet, added a good high protein breakfast, recover properly= easier to get stronger.


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

Maybe think about investing in a cassette with an easier gear option for hills if you are in your easiest gear at 45rpm? 

I notice when I try to ride slow with a group and I'm in a lower HR, but my cadence is under 60, my lower quad/above the knee hurts also. I raise my cadence and go faster/harder, and the pain tends to go away. YMMV


----------



## Swish (Jul 31, 2004)

warm up warm up warm up! A good warm up will take at least 30 mins. high cadence, medium intensity. Make sure you can get at least 60-70 rpm on the climbs (disregarding a possible 15%+ bit). Also make sure your saddle isn't too far back.


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

I got fitted to day. Lots of changes including a new saddle so if the roads dry up some in the next hour I am going for a test run to see how things are. Hopefully it will help because we found my legs were way out of whack the way the bike _was_ set up.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Just build up your fitness very gradually. Eventually you will enjoy the feeling of healthy tiredness and know when the "burn" you feel is a problem or not.

Look for hills and set yourself ever increasing challenges.


----------

